# Resources: Ounce of prevention



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Interesting that the terrain-park injuries tend to be upper-extremity (ARM to the rest of us). I would have thought back, butt, and upper leg.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Generally speaking in snowboarding, the upper body has more injuries than the lower body. Just the opposite for skiing. Of course if you do it just right, you can wreck just about anything with either sport...


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Interesting, I don't know if I've ever hurt any of my upper body, it's always my ass and hips. It must help to have the physique of a short, stocky german mountaineer :laugh:.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Speaking of which, anyone normally use armor clothing like spine protectors, tailbone protectors, hip pads, etc? think it's worth getting?


----------



## picturethis (Dec 7, 2009)

Just tape some foam to your ***  Its what I do but just make sure it doesnt compress to fast.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

I use a helmet, Demon Shield hardtail shorts, and Burton impact gloves for the wrists.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

A helmet is always a good idea. I hardly ever take bad falls, but the times I have it's usually involved a backward headplant, which having a helmet on has removed alott of unnecessary pain.

I think if your hitting the park, jumps, and other high probability of an injury stuff wearing pads might be a good idea as well. My biggest thing is the shortness of my recovery, I want the downtime to be as little as possible. Nothing like a serious injury to kill your entire season.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

HoboMaster said:


> I hardly ever take bad falls



Then your not riding hard enough :dunno:


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I guess you could say I'm a gradual progressor, I would rather work my way up slowly rather then try something that's out of my league and eat shit.

I haul ass through tree farms that would scare the shit out of most people, but I've gotten to that point gradually without ever getting seriously injured.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

HoboMaster said:


> I guess you could say I'm a gradual progressor, I would rather work my way up slowly rather then try something that's out of my league and eat shit


I'm the same. I'm old enough to have noticed that I'm not as immortal as I used to be. Before I try something I look at it from all angles, make sure I have a backout plan, etc. But I'm not competing against anyone except myself, and the goalpost is: he who has the most fun, wins.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Donutz said:


> I'm the same. I'm old enough to have noticed that I'm not as immortal as I used to be. Before I try something I look at it from all angles, make sure I have a backout plan, etc. But I'm not competing against anyone except myself, and the goalpost is: he who has the most fun, wins.


I almost got into that habit, but it was pushing me towards over-thinking things. Now if I get that worked up over something, I head to the bar and grab a drink to take the edge off. Not drunk, just slightly braver. I certainly don't heal as fast as I used to, and the thought of injury is on my mind a bit these days, but it's just pain, it'll go away. Edit: totally agree on the fun factor, sometimes that's when you learn the most. Hobomaster, the only thing about gradual progressing is putting it off. I hope you don't get into the mindset of maybe later...sometimes you just gotta huck it. 

I remember people warning me of thumb injuries when I skied, but with the 2 planks I think it's much easier for the lower body, we've all seen those poor kids where one leg goes left and the other goes right, lol.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

This thread is an ounce of prevention against the blatant lies and misinformation that will be spewed forth in this sub-forum.....It will fail...Miserably.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm forced to agree. How grim.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

MunkySpunk said:


> I'm forced to agree. How grim.


Idunno. So far it seems to be about people's reaction to, and avoidance of. Perfectly valid topics, and not misinformation.

---
When landing a jump, try to have the board touch down first...


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

I think what Cifex meant was that this thread is good info, it's all the future threads of half-baked 'Hit yourself in the head with a hammer to fix your sore knee' advice that will invariably be given here he was dissing. Sardonic, brutally honest, and more than a bit cynical - right up my alley.

Unless I missed the boat. :dunno:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

IMO, crash pads are a necessity. At 28, those falls feel worse and worse with each passing season. I'm pretty sure I broke my tailbone towards then end of this past season. It's still pretty tender - and that was WITH crash pads. It was in the last jump in the lower portion of Loveland's park. It's not a big jump, but it's a sneaky bastard because you catch a lot more air off of it than you expect and that landing gets icy as all hell. That's the only time I've ever knocked the breath out of myself via my ass. Wasn't fun in the least.


----------

